# Study Shows No Lung Damage from Vaping (3.5yr Study)



## CaliGuy (9/9/19)

Video Published on 19 Dec 2017

No lung damage. That’s the key finding from the first of its kind long-term study investigating the health impacts of vaping. 

Conducted by Dr. Riccardo Polosa, world-renowned researcher and director of the Institute for Internal Medicine & Clinical Immunology at the University of Catania in Italy, the study measured and tracked the health outcomes of a cohort of daily e-cigarette users for 3.5-years. 

The results shatter the myths promulgated by public health propagandists in the Progressives’ war against vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (9/9/19)

Thanks for sharing that @CaliGuy 

Dr Polosa is great and I admire all his efforts and work in this field.

Listen to the video from about 5 mins onward - he is great

Confirming that vaping has *far *less health risks than combustible smoking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

